# boy needing a trip



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

I live in Atlanta, but have a house in Pensacola. A man that works for me has a 15 year old son that goes fishing with me on the lakes and rivers around Atlanta. The whole famly is going to my house in Pensacola tonight for 4-5 days to install granite in the Kitchen for me. I would love to be there to take the kid fishing, but have other things I need to do. Is there anyone that is going this weekend that would have room for him. He will not get sea sick, because I gave him a patch to use to be sure. If youj pay $25 towards expences. You can keep on of his Red snappers and maybe let him have one. We all need to take kids fishing. Contact Bill
678-643-9305


----------



## hunterinthewoods (Jun 16, 2011)

I live on the bay with a 2 man kayak i fish in. scenic hwy (also called hwy 90) by the scenic highway diner where it turns into cervantes. i fish and grab right here in front of my house but it is modest bay fishing in a kayak. another great place is the piers- bay pier, beach pier, and ft pickens pier. send me a post if i could help get that boy fishing. but, there might be others with bigger boats going into the gulf. HS


----------



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

*still would like to go*

Bigshamoo said he would take the kid Saturday, by we could not reach him to set up a time to meet. Must have changed his mind? Anyone going Thesday from Pensacola. Willing to pay fair expences.


----------

